# Überprüfen ob Ordner existiert



## Dark-Nemesis (26. November 2007)

Weiß jemand wie ich in JSP (OpenCMS) überprüfen kann ob ein Ordner exisiert?
Der Pfad zum Ordner ist in der Var "Folder" bereits hinterlegt ...


----------



## zerix (26. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mit JSP noch nicht viel gemacht. Du kannst ja normalen Java-Code in JSP einbauen. Also könntest du es auch so machen


```
new File(Folder).exist()
```

MFG

zEriX


----------

